# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussien matkustajamäärät nousussa

## kemkim

Bussiyritysten mukaan bussien käyttö on jälleen noussut vuoden 2003 autoveronotkahduksen jälkeen bensan hinnan noustessa rutkasti.

http://www.linja-autoliitto.fi/cgi-b...ion=1&id2=8077

----------

